# Gaggia Factory G105/106 Spare Parts



## Gary F (Feb 7, 2010)

I have just bought a Gaggia G105 but it has no coffee basket, tamp or frother arm (but it has the bolt in place to secure it). I am not finding it easy to get the parts!

Does anyone have any spare parts for sale or can anyone advise on where I can get them from?

Am I right in saying that the basket is the same as for the Pavoni Millennium (part number MP68)?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the original gaggia g105/106 machines have not been produced for a number of years, but the spares are the same as the la-pavoni lever, if you require seals or sight glass i can get them for you.i do have one complete steam valve/arm.but they are not cheap. see my web site for more details as these forums are not for selling. regards mark


----------



## Gary F (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I think I may have had a breakthrough with Gaggia so will wait and see. If it does work out, I will post details for others in similar situations. If it doesn't then I will no doubt be in touch again via your website.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no problem gary, tell me how you get on please. regards


----------

